# swisher plow set up question



## tnmtn (Nov 10, 2008)

i just got the swisher multi tool attachment system and a swisher snow plow. i have the attachment system installed on the 4 wheeler but my problem comes with attaching the blade. i got the first piece on no problem but the part that allows you to angle the plow is tunring into a problem. it seems the clip that locks in the angle on the shaft isn't fitting in the slots to allow me to slide the part all the way onto the shaft. has anyone else had this problem or no of a quick fix. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

i dont know what that is but if you post a pic maybe i can help


----------



## tnmtn (Nov 10, 2008)

when all ese fail find the directions. read them and plow is on. next will be rigging something to mount the winch to. looking forward to the finished product tomorrow.


----------



## Viperjry (Jan 18, 2008)

tnmtn;999330 said:


> when all ese fail find the directions. read them and plow is on. next will be rigging something to mount the winch to. looking forward to the finished product tomorrow.


Post some pics once you get it finished.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I have the same plow. Grind out the slots so it fits in or something. It's a good plow. I like mine, but I hate the attachment. I didn't like how it bolted to the front a-arms and lost all suspension, so I made my own bracket that mounts to the frame underneath.


----------



## tnmtn (Nov 10, 2008)

i have everything together except mounting the winch. i have been plowing a couple small parking lots with a backhoe using the front bucket. i am hoping this will speed things up a bit. i have put the plow on a suzuki quad runner. it's only a 250 but i am hoping with the gearing it will do all right with the smaller snows we get here. i will be temporarily mounting the winch on a wooden mount. we have snow predicted for tonight and i couldn't find a winch mount for the quad locally. hopefully it will work in the meantime till i can get one here next week.
thanks for the help, this should be an adventure, lol


----------

